# press inox



## cupspb (Mar 8, 2014)

boiler room, stainless steel pipe design


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

That outta cost a pretty penny..why all stainless?


----------



## cupspb (Mar 8, 2014)

shtrnsdownhill said:


> that outta cost a pretty penny..why all stainless?


2500$


----------



## cupspb (Mar 8, 2014)

boiler room, stainless steel pipe design


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

very impressive looking!!!!
except for the yellow csst..sorry it looks way out of place with all that shiny ss pipe...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks good, but PEX.......

As mentioned why the stainless? Only time I needed stainless was for a dairy plant.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

GAN said:


> Looks good, but PEX.......
> 
> As mentioned why the stainless? Only time I needed stainless was for a dairy plant.


What type of pipe do you run for infloor heating?


----------



## cupspb (Mar 8, 2014)

tim666 said:


> What type of pipe do you run for infloor heating?


Geberit Mapress inox


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

We do not sell or support Geberit Mapress products for residential installations in the United States. We have not applied for any of the standard certifications required to be able to sell the products in residential applications.

Got this from Geberit in Chicago this morning:

We do not sell or support Geberit Mapress products for residential installations in the United States. We have not applied for any of the standard certifications required to be able to sell the products in residential applications.
 If you need product to complete the installation there is one source available in North America. The name of company is Pacific Pipe and Pump. They are located in Seattle and use Geberit Mapress products for maritime projects. Geberit Mapress products carry all of the necessary maritime certifications and Pacific Pipe and Pump uses the product to repair and fit up commercial fishing vessels.


----------



## cupspb (Mar 8, 2014)

another boiler


----------



## cupspb (Mar 8, 2014)

Tomorrow will do two projects.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I see from an earlier pic that you lay out with a laser. That helps explain the symmetry.
Clean work.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

tim666 said:


> What type of pipe do you run for infloor heating?


Been a long time, but the last two we put in were a mat type system.

http://https://tjhxr.en.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-800575709/Capillary_Network_Radiator.html

First one the don't market anymore, is was a 5 tubed mat, if one leaked you can just bypass it. If I remember correct is was a cross linked poly.


----------



## cupspb (Mar 8, 2014)

even stainless steel


----------

